

Mathcard.us - ElectronicSleep
http://mathcard.us

======
ElectronicSleep
MathCard.us is a memory app to store flash cards and display them back to make
memorizing easy for anyone!

MathCard is a free app anyone can use to keep flash cards memorize and update.

Open Source Version
[https://github.com/electronicsleep/FlashCards](https://github.com/electronicsleep/FlashCards)

